# Hydro-Excavating



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

using our Camel Industrial vac truck to safley excavate a 480 volt service to a lift station


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

480 Volt?

277 Volt?

Never heard of 477. I've been around the block, never saw that sign.

Those things save very much shoveling. I woulda referred to a shovel as a mexican backhoe but, that would be improper.

BTW welcome to the board. Fix the word PLAGUE in your sig line. It kicks my OCD in every time I see it misspelled.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It's a rough crowd.....heck they still pick on me......................:whistling2:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Irish...post some pics of some of your installs. :no:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

looking forward to it, just getting them uploaded


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I like work photos. Tool photos are good too.

What plumbing code do you use down there in Miami? 

What do ya dislike about it the most?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We use a smaller version then that one. It does a sweet job.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Matt said:


> I like work photos. Tool photos are good too.
> 
> What plumbing code do you use down there in Miami?
> 
> What do ya dislike about it the most?


Set up.................


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

the 2007 fla bdg code. I think all broward and dade county should take the installation of backflow Assemblies more seriously


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

i know


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ron said:


> We use a smaller version then that one. It does a sweet job.


ya we have two of the 3200 gallon camels because we do alot of storm drain work as well. they are ideal for re-piping entire sanitary system from tunneling under the home


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

irishplumber29 said:


> ya we have two of the 3200 gallon camels because we do alot of storm drain work as well. they are ideal for re-piping entire sanitary system from tunneling under the home


The nice thing about there use is no locates required. If there is something in the ground you will find it. :yes:


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

Very true, the only thing is keeping the guys hesitant on using water right away just cause it might be easier at first, it just causes more issues when dumping fill even after de-watering


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It doesn't seem popular here...

How does it do with petrified potatoes?:whistling2:


----------

